# Spectrometer



## pimpneightez (Oct 4, 2014)

I just got access to an old late 1970's spectrometer. It's super large and has a crt tube screen built into it. It weigh's about 350 pounds. Do they have any PM's I should look for. I don't really know how they work. Do they maybe use splatter disks made out of PM's. I'm sure there is a bunch of computer boards inside it. Any info on what to look for will be great.


----------



## MGH (Oct 4, 2014)

What kind of spectrometer? UV/Vis, atomic absorbtion, mass spectrometer? A mass spec would be the most likely to contain higher amounts of PMs (I'd like to find one with gold plated rods), but if it's really from the 70's a mass spec would probably weigh a lot more than just 350 pounds. Do you have a model number or picture?


----------



## g_axelsson (Oct 6, 2014)

pimpneightez said:


> I just got access to an old late 1970's spectrometer. It's super large and has a crt tube screen built into it. It weigh's about 350 pounds. Do they have any PM's I should look for. I don't really know how they work. Do they maybe use splatter disks made out of PM's. I'm sure there is a bunch of computer boards inside it. Any info on what to look for will be great.


It could have a built in computer that would be worth more as a collectors item. Especially if it contains core memory.

I got a PGT (Princeton Gamma Tech) x-ray spectrometer built 1974 with a Alpha naked mini core memory computer built into it's base. It weighs around 100 pounds and I think the computer alone could be worth between $500 and $1000 even in a non functional state. A lot more than the few fingers and connectors would be worth.

I'm going to get it running some day, it will be a fun project. 8) 

Show us a picture of the unit, the model and maker and any built-in card crates or computers and we can help you more. As above posters wrote, there are a lot of different spectrometers, different principles, makers, models... and so on. 

Göran


----------



## pimpneightez (Oct 7, 2014)

I'll get a picture today. It definatly has some sort of computer inside because it has dual floppy drives.


----------



## pimpneightez (Oct 9, 2014)

It's an atomic absorbtion spec. Didn't get pics yet. have to still pick it up.


----------



## g_axelsson (Oct 10, 2014)

When you pick it up, see that you get all the lamps you can get. You can sell the lamps without problem.

Göran


----------



## lunker (Oct 10, 2014)

Check the nebulizer. 

I just picked one up from a govt lab. I found a receipt for a pt rh nebulizer. It was a perkin Elmer pt number 303 0299
Worth checking , just in case :lol:


----------



## g_axelsson (Oct 11, 2014)

I just got a question about the lamps via PM and I realize that they don't look like normal lamps.
They would look something like this...
Google picture search

Here is a thread about AA on the forum
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=41&t=14542#p146267

Göran


----------

